# Tricks vs. Fundamentals



## BJTipton11 (Sep 1, 2013)

Brian Jones is a college professor and a Black Belt BJJ coach.  Check out his channel and subscribe.






Brandon


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 1, 2013)

Brian is a great teacher. I always enjoy it when I have a chance to attend one of his classes.


----------

